# Cancer/mastectomy.....amazing how many it happens to.



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

MrsD received wonderful NHS care from when it was diagnosed. She had her op' last Tuesday and is recovering better than we feared (see photo below).
Staggering fact.......
There were 6 other women having similar procedures THAT MORNING......with another 6 in the afternoon!!
I find those numbers quite scary.



Taken just a few days after the operation which, to us, is amazing.


----------



## Cathryn (17 May 2021)

Sending Mrs D all my love. Glad she's on the mend. The NHS is the best of Britain.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2021)

Wishing MrsD a speedy recovery.


----------



## Julia9054 (17 May 2021)

GWS Mrs D.
My mum had breast cancer treatment back end of 2020. I was surprised they discharged her the same day. Her treatment was speedy and efficient despite all the "covid delays cancer treatment" stories you hear.


----------



## Rocky (17 May 2021)

Wishing Mrs D a speedy recovery. My wife went through the same in 2016. And it's amazing how many other women have been through this.

The chemo (and radiotherapy if needed) can be an absolute bore but there is hope afterwards. Mrs R was given the all clear after a couple of years and has been fine since then.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2021)

Wishing Mrs D a speedy recovery. I see regular posts on my facebook page from Susie Evans a breast cancer survivor who post a lot about it online. 

https://www.simplysusie.co.uk/?fbclid=IwAR3F1OCER0i0sRqcnRDnipopMg4rL3jmAD14M_9_yQaycdi5jAC99n0ARk0


----------



## Salad Dodger (17 May 2021)

Wishing Mrs D a very speedy recovery.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 May 2021)

All the best to you both at this stressful time.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

It's nice to see Mrs D looking so chirpy after such a traumatic treatment! I hope that she makes a rapid recovery.


----------



## Soltydog (17 May 2021)

Wishing Mrs D a very speedy recovery. The NHS is a wonderful institution & long may it continue, from my experience the vast majority, if not all of the staff are a real credit


----------



## keithmac (18 May 2021)

Great to see Mrs D is recovering well.

Always a worry when a loved one has to go into hospital.


----------



## byegad (18 May 2021)

Lady Byegad has had a couple of scares, cysts showing up in screening x-rays. So we've been to the outpatients, heart in mouth, only for a simple draining procedure to to send us home, all well. 

So we've seen just how many people are there with a much less happy prognosis in store. It's a lot!


----------

